# My New Chameleon Friend



## agent A (Apr 30, 2013)

ok not really, but i obtained him in math class today and snapped a few shots in study hall







who can resist this face :lol: 






relative size:






just chillin






he likes music :lol: 






messin around :lol: 






just hangin out






enjoy


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 30, 2013)

lol, is that a veiled chameleon? or a parsons?


----------



## agent A (Apr 30, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> lol, is that a veiled chameleon? or a parsons?


it's the species Chamaeleo nontempermentalicus


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 30, 2013)

very cool but i dont think misting will help it. lol. maybe a desert species, haha


----------



## aNisip (Apr 30, 2013)

A hydrophobic species indeed! Very new to science


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree that water might be harmful, but keep the humidity high and give him some silkies quick. ;-)

Harry


----------



## agent A (Apr 30, 2013)

will do  

he doesnt like to change color much &lt;_&lt;


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 30, 2013)

Not bad, but shouldn't you spending your time at school in more constructive ways? That is, unless you are taking an origami class...

Who am I kidding? I used to goof off in study hall too.

Yes, I like your new chameleon friend.


----------



## Collin s (Apr 30, 2013)

i have chameleons hehe, real ones lol


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> A hydrophobic species indeed! Very new to science


Yeah I laughed.


----------



## agent A (May 1, 2013)

glad to say he is getting friendlier around peeps, and his skin is starting to get nice maturity patterns

will get pics later


----------



## Plex (May 1, 2013)

agent A said:


> glad to say he is getting friendlier around peeps, and his skin is starting to get nice maturity patterns
> 
> will get pics later


Hydrophobic AND such a quick grower! Very odd species indeed! :shifty:


----------



## agent A (May 1, 2013)

Plex said:


> Hydrophobic AND such a quick grower! Very odd species indeed! :shifty:


He is of mature size, he just needs to ripen lolMy friend has a nice female soon to be breedable


----------



## Plex (May 2, 2013)

agent A said:


> He is of mature size, he just needs to ripen lol
> 
> My friend has a nice female soon to be breedable


And then there will be many lovely baby hydrophobic chams to join the origami chameleon family! xD


----------



## agent A (May 3, 2013)

Plex said:


> And then there will be many lovely baby hydrophobic chams to join the origami chameleon family! xD


very soon

i will post more pics of him when i get the chance to


----------



## patrickfraser (May 3, 2013)

It is very important you get him to a vet immediately. It appears his tail is broken unless he's a chameleon/scorpion cross. :lol:


----------



## agent A (May 3, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> It is very important you get him to a vet immediately. It appears his tail is broken unless he's a chameleon/scorpion cross. :lol:


the vet told me this would explain it all:


----------



## jamurfjr (May 4, 2013)

agent A said:


> the vet told me this would explain it all:


Regrettably, I clicked on the link. Didn't watch for long, however.


----------

